# Worlds fastest pram



## Andrew_Culture (11 Oct 2012)

http://m.cnet.com.au/the-125cc-worlds-fastest-pram-339341984.htm?redir=1

"Two mountain bike gear levers act as accelerator and brake, and he added a platform for standing with scooter wheels (the skateboard wheels melted)."


----------



## snorri (11 Oct 2012)

The most worrying aspect............this guy is a father


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Oct 2012)

snorri said:


> The most worrying aspect............this guy is a father


 
I know! I was genuinely surprised that he has built that _after _becoming a parent!


----------



## monkeylc (11 Oct 2012)

Be good for stopping old people asking how old he/she is


----------

